# T3 - Burning the fat



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

*Hello Chaps, and chappettes!*

*Ive been doin a bit of research on burning body fat and the increase t3 has on the thyroid gland in order to burn fat, my question is this *

*Do any legal or nearly legal supplements out there actually have any effect on t3 hormone if so does any one know which ingredients if any have been shown to increase the amount of t3 you can produce.*

*Ive seen T3 by san dont know if this is just a trade name to get you to buy it or if it has any direct effect at raising T3. *

*To perfectly honest i dont want to mess around too great extremes with my endocrine system especially my thyroid gland, so would rather take something that is going to be as safe as possible.*

*The best for burning fats ive found so far is ECA but whilst it is a good fat burner ephedrine dosent agree with me.*

*Any help on the whole t3 fat burning scenario would be appreciated *

*Thanks guys*


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i took t3 for 6 weeks not so long ago and tbh clenbuterol seemed to work better and is a hell of a lot safer.

thing with t3 i didnt like is that you cant feel it working. clen always makes me a bit trembly and hot, this way i know it working.

i bought a fat burner off ebay a while ago that apparently stimulated the thyroid to produce more t3 naturally. it was called thermo-3.

didnt do alot thought in all honesty!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T3 and T4 is not a med for the normal BB just to lose weight as you run the risk to severly mess up your own thyroid...

Kelp/Iodine has shown to raise thyroid output naturally...but to be honest if you want to lose weight get your Diet and cardio up to speed then add a substance like a OTC fatburner as you go along you will need to raise the bar then and only then try substances like a ECA stack and Clen..

unfortunatly their are to many BB's out there that want a quick fix to lose weight and burn fat and turn to Thyroid/Ephedrine and Clen when all you need is a decent diet...


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

*Cheers for the reply im pretty sure my diet is good enough, heres a quick sample of a typical day:*

*
*

*
9am: protein shake with about 30g of oats chucked in*

*
11am wholemeal sandwich (usually Tuna or egg salad)*

*
12.30 protein bar (met rx, nitrotech something like that)*

*
2pm Tuna or chicken with basmati rice and veg*

*
3.30pm snacks usually fruit or another protein bar*

*
5.30pm Varies but usually lean beef or turkey with veg n rice*

*
8pm snacks bag of nuts (dry roasted or plain cashews)*

*
10pm chicken fillets or protein shake*

*
*

*
I usually stick to something like this monday - Saturday and eat pretty much what i want on sunday still high protein though.*

*
Ive tried quite a few fat burners, would you recommend trying clenbuterol*

*
*

*
supplements at the mo include*

*
*

*
Cee*

*
Protein*

*
Vit C*

*
multivit & mineral*

*
Fish oils *

*
Glucosamine*

*
Zinc*

*
Brewers yeast*

*
*

*
Im probably gettin some Anavar soon as ive heard it is quite a mild anabolic with decent fat burning results*

*
would anyone recommend adding clen with var?*

*
I havent tried either of these before but want something slithly better than the standard OTC fat burners also any comments on my diet would be appreciated thanks guys *


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have said this a million times and i will say just once more Anabolics do not burn fat!!!!! so you can take as much Anavar as you want it won't burn fat it will make your muscles harder which might give the impression of leanness but it will not burn fat....

OK then onto your diet...

if you are really wanting to lose the fat then drop the bread and the protein bars..

i would eat more oats in the morning and lose the rice at 5.30 so i would suggest a diet like this

*8.00am: *

2 scoops protein shake with about 50g of oats chucked in

*10.30am:*

MRP drink with handful of cashew or almonds

*12.30pm:*

Tuna or chicken with basmati rice and veg

*3.00pm:*

MRP drink with handful of cashew or almonds

*5.30pm:*

lean beef or turkey with veg n salad

*8.00pm:*

2 chicken breasts and salad/veg plus some olive oil

you could stick in another shake before bed or 1 chicken breast and some nuts but to lose weight i would stick with the above..

i don't know when you train as from your diet i could not see any PWO nutrition...

now you are obviously at a level to use AAS and that is fine but where is your PWO nutrition as this is much more important...


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice mate, training is ususally about an hour after my evening meal which as above is meat,veg, and either potatoes or rice immediatly after training i usually have 30-40g whey protein isolate with 30g(roughly) of glucose.

Ive done a bit of reading on anavar, maybe my wording was wrong i realise its not a fat burner and will not produce fat burning results but for the immediate goals i have which are gain lean muscle, lose some body fat.

I had my body fat tested last week it was 14% i would be very happy to get it down a few percentage.

So i figured anavar would be the best anabolic to go for, i have been training for about 10 years and have been natural, up until now so yes i do feel i am ready to use AAS, but (i'm going to get called a big girl now) i want to start out with orals as im sh1t scared of needles i pass out at the site of one! lol

In your or anyone elses opinion would clen and/or var produce the results i am looking for (obviously with a good diet and proper training)

Many thanks for your reply PSCARB your help is much appreciated

P.S the protien bars i usually have throughout the day are either nitrotech or myoplex (not met rx as above) these both contain only 5-6g net carbs and 0 trans fats would you still recommend to drop these?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ivandrago said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, training is ususally about an hour after my evening meal which as above is meat,veg, and either potatoes or rice immediatly after training i usually have 30-40g whey protein isolate with 30g(roughly) of glucose.?


So you train after your meal at 8pm? if so then replace the meal with 30g oats in 2 scoops of protein, then go with a protein shake PWO as this is to late to eat carbs if you are trying to drop fat....

if you are training after your 5.30 meal then again swap this with what i recomended above but then eat what i have suggested at 8.00pm



ivandrago said:


> Ive done a bit of reading on anavar, maybe my wording was wrong i realise its not a fat burner and will not produce fat burning results but for the immediate goals i have which are gain lean muscle, lose some body fat.
> 
> I had my body fat tested last week it was 14% i would be very happy to get it down a few percentage.
> 
> So i figured anavar would be the best anabolic to go for, i have been training for about 10 years and have been natural, up until now so yes i do feel i am ready to use AAS, but (i'm going to get called a big girl now) i want to start out with orals as im sh1t scared of needles i pass out at the site of one! lol


Well i admire you for training 10 yrs without any AAS...a cycle of either Anavar ot Tbol will produce lean gains (diet dependant) as neither drug aromatises that much and as long as you get the dosage correctly you will get decent results.



ivandrago said:


> In your or anyone elses opinion would clen and/or var produce the results i am looking for (obviously with a good diet and proper training)


i feel that a combination of both will produce good lean results.



ivandrago said:


> Many thanks for your reply PSCARB your help is much appreciated


no problems mate



ivandrago said:


> P.S the protien bars i usually have throughout the day are either nitrotech or myoplex (not met rx as above) these both contain only 5-6g net carbs and 0 trans fats would you still recommend to drop these?


Don't get me wrong they have their place but in my opinion not when you are dieting MRP drinks are much better mostly because alot of protein bars contain gycerol which is a suger i know some will say it is a non impact sugar but i wouldn't take the chance when wanting to loss fat...


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

*Thanks once again for the advice i will make the changes you suggest and keep you all posted!*

*
I will be orderring var later on in the week so i'll get some clen as well.*

*
I will also be posting some pics soon as i get a new digi camera (Dropped my old one in the bath taking pictures of the missus) so i'll put some before and afters up*

*
*


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

gonna pinch that diet off you paul hope you dont mind!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate..


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so if any one asks who sorts my diet out for you ill tell them mr scarborough and hes nice..... lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for later.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

sounds like good advice pscarb. Just one question. does it matter what time you train with that diet. say midday/afternoon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not really


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ivan, I would focus on diet over anything first off.

T3 without the use of something to curb the catabolism would do more harm than good.

even Anavar is pretty weak for asking it to do what you want it to do.

Actually testosterone is very good for helping regulate blood sugars.

I would try and put your body into an environment where it is more insulin sensitive.

this type environment is perferred for fat loss as less insulin is being used and meals stored as fat.

Plus keeping insulin in check will aid in fat burning naturally.

More vegetables, less breads, pasta, less refined sugars and processed carbohydrates.

Even lower carbohydrates overall is a good idea.

More good fats like fish oils (this will help you get to be more insulin sensitive).

Keep the protein high and if you can help it choose whole food sources for your protein.

35 grams of fiber burn 250 calories.

1 gallon of ice water burns 150 calories.

3500 calories = 1 lb

just restrict 500 cals a day and by the end of the week that will be one pound and for your 14% bodyfat I would not lose more than a pound a week.

Eat often.

Eat small.

I am not a big fan of fat burners, I dont think they do all that but people are diffrent.

No magic bullet here, diet really is the way fwd, that and resistance training.


----------

